# Anyone watching Crufts on more 4?



## mollichop (8 March 2012)

Just seen the utility group - Frank the Frenchie was fab!

 Also thought the Akita and Shar-Pei were really nice examples


----------



## muddygreymare (8 March 2012)

I am  I particularly liked the Akita too, was a lovely example of the breed  I was watching it with Harvey (our Cavalier King Charles Spaniel) but he got too excited and kept barking at the telly so now I'm watching it alone in my bedroom instead where it's a bit 'quieter' 

ETA There's a dog on there now that they're 'interviewing' with the same name as me (Nell)


----------



## Bright_Spark (8 March 2012)

I am too. Blue has been searching the tv trying to work out where the barking is coming from


----------



## blackcob (8 March 2012)

I like how even the dog behaviourist can't get the husky to sit still and stop pulling for a one minute interview.


----------



## ladyt25 (8 March 2012)

I was watching but am now watching Location Location! lol. I am recording it though as wanted to see the agility if it's on. Can someone explain though what exactly is a 'utility' group?? I have always wondered and why on earth did a Lhaso Apso (spl??) win?? I liked the dalmation myself and i even thought the Shar Pei was nice - not so much horrid baggy skin round its face!


----------



## mollichop (8 March 2012)

Lol BC it was true to type at least!

I love watching it with the dogs on the sofa - they were glaring at the telly earlier but are too busy snoring now to pass comment :-D


----------



## mollichop (8 March 2012)

Also, I missed the start - did they say what the Bulldog failed the vetting on?


----------



## Vizslak (8 March 2012)

both bulldog and peke to short in nose I think...ie inhibiting breathing.


----------



## MurphysMinder (8 March 2012)

I laughed at the husky too BC, with a bit of luck it will put people off having one.
I thought the shar pei was a far nicer looking dog than some of the ones you see winning with excessive wrinkles, bet the breed judge was relieved to see that one in the ring.
ladyt "utility" group is really just all the breeds that don't fit into the other groups, e.g. working, terrier etc.


----------



## MurphysMinder (8 March 2012)

Vizslak said:



			both bulldog and peke to short in nose I think...ie inhibiting breathing.
		
Click to expand...

I would imagine so yes, lets face it the chances of there being one of those breeds there that would not be too short in the nose would not be high.


----------



## mollichop (8 March 2012)

Hmm that's interesting Vislak - would it not have been picked up on sooner though? I'm clueless about breeding :-D


----------



## Vizslak (8 March 2012)

Well its the issue in these high profile breeds that it appears to have become acceptable, hence the new independant vet checks.


----------



## Inthemud (8 March 2012)

Felt a bit sorry for the pug. Looked laboured and had to be dragged along. Seemed pretty fat too.

Loved the Pomerainian (sp?), though. Really joyful little dog.


----------



## blackcob (8 March 2012)

While we're on the subject of the KC I am filling out Dax's activity register form, any suggestions for an alternative name if my first choice isn't accepted? 

First choice is Enterprise Dax, as we iz Enterprise Siberian huskies, innit.


----------



## mollichop (8 March 2012)

Dax Surprise Entry? *I dunno*


----------



## MurphysMinder (8 March 2012)

Try different spelling of Dax, its often a good way of getting a  name past the KC.


----------



## blackcob (8 March 2012)

mollichop said:



			Dax Surprise Entry? *I dunno*
		
Click to expand...

Now that just sounds rude! 

I can't remember who suggested it all that time ago but she was nearly Daxwax Snosnuggle of Tiskafeets.


----------



## mollichop (8 March 2012)

I'd like to hear Clare Balding announce that one over the tannoy! :-D


----------



## Princecharming (8 March 2012)

Just to put this right before it gets out of hand. I had my Bulldog yearling at Crufts today. And the BOB is a bitch called Ch Mellowmood one in a million aka Jenny. Jenny holds 23 CC's she is one fit and healthy Bulldog, she makes no noise breathing even in the hottest weather whilst being moved and moved, she moves with ease, has no conformation issues at all, hence the reason that many many champ judges have awarded her BOB per and over and over. Today a vet shined a torch in one of Jenny's eyes and saw a slight flaw, dispite Jenny passing many vigorous heath checks in the past. Of Late we have struggled to fight our corner against peo
Le who do not wish to learn, my Bully lives at the stables, running, jumping (even over show jumps) he comes to events with me, I never have any health issues with him whatsoever. If a Bulldog is bred right it is bred right, like any other animal or breed the bad breeders give us a bad name hence the "high profile breed" we feel that whichever bulldog had won BOB today would not have gone through because we are getting such a raw deal. If any of you wish on Facebook there is a group against pedigree breed bashing, on there you can access many photo's and video's of fit and healthy show bulldogs running, swimming, jumping like any other dog. 

Please do not judge our lovely breed until you have studied it.


----------



## BBH (9 March 2012)

Totally agree PC.

There are Bulldogs and there are Bulldogs and some are freaks but not all.

I lost my Bulldog last January and up until that point he was fitter and more active than my bullmastiffs. He had no breathing issues and a defined length of nose, no cherry eye etc issues whatsoever. 

Like any breed , if you buy and breed quality of any species you can't go wrong.

Bulldogs are such a fantastic breed and i would recommend them to anyone and lets be fair a vet was always going to make an extra special effort for a Bulldog given the highlights of last year over the breed.

As for last night loved the Frenchie and puglet but cannot for the life of me see the attraction in these long haired froo froo types.


----------



## ladyt25 (9 March 2012)

Sorry to be ignorant but what was that bulldog that was in the utility group? I missed them say what it was - could see there was a french one but the other was sandy with black points?

Oh and MM - thanks for clearing that up. I had previously decided that must be the reason for the group as they don't have a specific 'job' as it were.


----------



## Onyxia (9 March 2012)

blackcob said:



			While we're on the subject of the KC I am filling out Dax's activity register form, any suggestions for an alternative name if my first choice isn't accepted? 

First choice is Enterprise Dax, as we iz Enterprise Siberian huskies, innit. 

Click to expand...

NCC 1701 Dax 

Add a  Curzon or Jadzia in there.



Cat is cuddled up snoring despite all the barking, yet if ONE cat pipes up on the TV and he spends 3 hours hissing


----------



## blackcob (9 March 2012)

No numbers allowed. 

Not going to register Ricoh but his name would be Enterprise Starship Trooper. If you know why, you're a massive geek.  

How fat is that yellow lab?! A huge contrast to the dog they showed in the gundog demo earlier.


----------



## Spudlet (9 March 2012)

The size of that Lab! I'm so used to seeing working ones round here, that show type one shocked me, frankly.


----------



## MollyMoomin (9 March 2012)

What channel is it on? Herman's dad won Weim BOB and was hoping he might be on telly


----------



## Onyxia (9 March 2012)

blackcob said:



			No numbers allowed. 

Not going to register Ricoh but his name would be Enterprise Starship Trooper. If you know why, you're a massive geek. 

Click to expand...

The numbers rule sucks  that was a perfectly good idea 

And clearly Ricoh knows the difference between a  civilian and a citizen-very useful if he ever does the KC good citizen awards 



blackcob said:



			How fat is that yellow lab?! A huge contrast to the dog they showed in the gundog demo earlier.
		
Click to expand...

I have come to the conclusion that fit labs are a myth  (working homes excluded and tounge firmly in cheek   )


----------



## Spudlet (9 March 2012)

More4 

I think if we're going to have vets checking dogs, obese dogs should also be eliminated. That lab was huge. Where was the muscle definition? How would that dog manage a days work?


----------



## MurphysMinder (9 March 2012)

The Weim BOB was on yes, you missed him MollyMo.  Who do we fancy for the group, I like the English Pointer, which probably means he has no chance


----------



## Paint Me Proud (9 March 2012)

Spudlet said:



			More4 

I think if we're going to have vets checking dogs, obese dogs should also be eliminated. That lab was huge. Where was the muscle definition? How would that dog manage a days work?
		
Click to expand...

but isnt it just another case of the difference between the showing (bench) lines and the working (field) lines. 

Show labs are much much thicker set than their working brothers. You will probably find that for it's size and bone structure that the lab in the Group judging isnt as fat as he looks. 
It is the same for cockers and springers.


----------



## blackcob (9 March 2012)

OH thinks he was named after the Japanese electronics company he works for, secretly I know the h is superfluous. LOL @ good citizen award. 

That actually has a nice ring to it, I might steal it for Dax. Starship Trooper Dax? We could have a theme toon and everything. 

[youtube]B2Tkx6BgRFE[/youtube]


----------



## Paint Me Proud (9 March 2012)

MurphysMinder said:



			The Weim BOB was on yes, you missed him MollyMo.  Who do we fancy for the group, I like the English Pointer, which probably means he has no chance
		
Click to expand...

i watched it live online - i know who wins


----------



## MurphysMinder (9 March 2012)

Yeh, I just had it pointed out to me that it wasn't live by another forum member who knew the result


----------



## Dobiegirl (9 March 2012)

That Irish Water Spaniel was as fat as an elephant, so was that Lab. how the judge can feel anything under that fat beats me.


----------



## Onyxia (9 March 2012)

blackcob said:



			OH thinks he was named after the Japanese electronics company he works for, secretly I know the h is superfluous. LOL @ good citizen award. 

That actually has a nice ring to it, I might steal it for Dax. Starship Trooper Dax? We could have a theme toon and everything. 

[youtube]B2Tkx6BgRFE[/youtube]
		
Click to expand...

ROFL!
You could have a WWE style entry to a race


----------



## Spudlet (9 March 2012)

That lab did not look just stocky. Our old lad (a show type) was stocky but he was not fat. He had a tuck to his tummy, and defined muscle, especially on his hindquarters. My dog looked like that when I got him, before he lost 6kg and got fit enough for working. He is a show type spaniel.


----------



## Vizslak (9 March 2012)

Dobiegirl said:



			That Irish Water Spaniel was as fat as an elephant, so was that Lab. how the judge can feel anything under that fat beats me.
		
Click to expand...

In defence of the IWS you cant really tell under all that coat until you get your hands on them


----------



## Vizslak (9 March 2012)

MurphysMinder said:



			Yeh, I just had it pointed out to me that it wasn't live by another forum member who knew the result 

Click to expand...

Lol


----------



## Bosworth (9 March 2012)

I loved teh IWS, I didn;t think he looked fat, I just assumed his coat was brushed out, I have never seen one with a coat that fluffy/ or clean! What happened to the clumber, was it not put forward?


----------



## Spudlet (9 March 2012)

The vet didn't pass it, they didn't say why.


----------



## Dobiegirl (9 March 2012)

Bosworth the Clumber failed the vet.

The IWS rolled when it trotted, I did allow for his coat.


----------



## MurphysMinder (9 March 2012)

Vizslak said:



			Lol 

Click to expand...

Smart ass!


----------



## Bosworth (9 March 2012)

Ah ha, so that is 3 at risk dogs pulled now, in 3 groups, how many more to go?


----------



## galaxy (9 March 2012)

Is it EVERY BOB that is being vet checked?  Or just the high risk ones?

Good day for H's dad's owner    She also breeds Gordons and got Best Puppy and Reserve Bitch


----------



## MurphysMinder (9 March 2012)

Rumour has it they will be pulling one from each group

It is just the 15 "high risk" breeds being checked.


----------



## galaxy (9 March 2012)

ah ok....  in some ways that doesn't seem fair if they are going to fail on things like eye injuries (as one has been rumoured to have)?  As any breed could have that? Surely they should look at all the breeds?

If there at least one in every category?


----------



## s4sugar (9 March 2012)

Clumber vet sheet has been leaked.
Ectropion was the reason given which is not a health risk unless the eye cannot close. 
Vet is listed as a feline specialist - would you want a dog vet vetting a horse?

No terriers are on the list.


----------



## MurphysMinder (9 March 2012)

Not sure if there is a high profile breed in every group, but I'm pretty sure the GSD is the only one in the Pastoral Group, which doesn't bode well.  Wonder if there is going to be a vet with x ray eyes diagnosing HD.


----------



## MollyMoomin (9 March 2012)

:lol: MurphysMinder! We managed to catch the hounds dad on More4+1 - was nice to see him  

If the Weim wasn't successful I liked either the pointer or the english setter, but I know bugge all about dogs, so just go on what I think is pretty :blush:


----------



## Dobiegirl (9 March 2012)

http://terriermandotcom.blogspot.com/

Copied from another site re the Clumber.


----------



## EAST KENT (9 March 2012)

I just loved it when Peter Pervert called the breeders group of Malamutes..Finnish Laphunds PMSL


----------



## s4sugar (9 March 2012)

Dobiegirl said:



http://terriermandotcom.blogspot.com/

Copied from another site re the Clumber.
		
Click to expand...

Actually they will not have their titles nor CCs removed - just the BOB.


----------



## Vizslak (9 March 2012)

Interesting DG ta


----------



## devonlass (9 March 2012)

Well I obviously would have liked to see the Irish Setter win the gundog group,and a certain mad ginger one sat by my feet would tend to agree!! Of course it had to be the only one who had a small moment of 'bouncing' going around the ring,what a surprise lol,not!!

The English Setter was nice,and the English Pointer would have got my vote as well,quite liked the welsh and flat coat also.

Agree that lab looked gross in a weight sense,and glad some of you have mentioned it as thought maybe I was just clueless lol
He was an american dog was he not?? Is it maybe a difference in type and how they breed them compared with us??

The winner didn't do it for me I'm afraid,I will happily admit I know nothing about irish water spaniels,but it looked more like a poodle than a gundog to me.


----------



## blackcob (9 March 2012)

http://retrieverman.wordpress.com/2012/03/08/its-amazing-what-pedigree-dogs-exposed-has-done/

The peke denied the BoB yesterday is from the same kennel as the winner at Westminster last month - I didn't know that. The implication being that over in the US she would have kept the title.


----------



## s4sugar (9 March 2012)

Interesting how the PETA biased blogs are getting the facts wrong.

The bulldog & peke were both blocked for eye problems discerned by using a "light" which contravenes the KC guidance which is openly available on the KC website.
http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/download/12708/SH102HPvetsurgeoninfo.pdf



Both of these Brachycephalic breeds were otherwise ok and it looks like the vet might have been determined to fail them.
The bulldog has an old injury which is no secret.

Devonlass - poodles were originally gundogs and if not for the smaller varieties probably would still be part of this group like their cousins.


----------



## Onyxia (10 March 2012)

s4sugar said:



			Both of these Brachycephalic breeds were otherwise ok and it looks like the vet might have been determined to fail them.
The bulldog has an old injury which is no secret.
		
Click to expand...

But it is an excuse to exclude it and and be seen to be doing something.
I feel next year will be better, the regulations are new and there will be pressure to show the public the KC mean business


----------



## springtime13 (10 March 2012)

At least the high profile vet checking at crufts may convince the general public that KC registered dogs are healthy dogs and preferable to buying a designer dog from a byb/ puppy farm. IMO the American cocker spaniel looked hideous as did the fat lab. I wanted the welsh springer or the flat coat to win. Didn't like his choice of champion or reserve.


----------



## Penny Less (10 March 2012)

I want to know why the Gordon Setter never gets anywhere ! I had Gordons for years and they are the most beautiful dogs. Not had one for past 2 years and had to have a sniffle when they showed the gundog group. Gone all broody again now


----------



## EAST KENT (10 March 2012)

Mastiff out now.


----------



## s4sugar (10 March 2012)

Neo is out too. GSD is in.


----------



## MurphysMinder (10 March 2012)

I am very pleased they didn't decide to make an example of the GSD, as he has top working qualifications it would probably have made the vet/kc pretty stupid if he had been declared not fit for function.
On a personal note, I am thrilled that the dog we used on Evie got the Reserve ticket, and his half sister the reserve bitch ticket.


----------



## Vizslak (10 March 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ubTCBN_l1E


----------



## EAST KENT (10 March 2012)

Meanwhile..the rejected Peke has had an assessment from an independent vet..and it`s passed with no hitches.Oh oh..trouble ahead


----------



## muddygreymare (10 March 2012)

What's going on there then EK? Is the vet on the day's decision final, or will the dog get it's BOB now because it's been cleared as healthy?

Am so glad the Newfie won the Working group, he was absolutely stunning


----------



## hjohnson93 (10 March 2012)

Loved the burmese though, and never seen a tibetan mastiff. Would like to have seen them emphasise a bit more how much work these big dogs are. Veryyy happy the boxer got placed as well! Half brother of my dog!


----------



## burtie (10 March 2012)

I 'm glad on the comments about the lab, as the owner of an adorable 18 month old black lab, I was gob smacked by the weight on the winining lab as he looked very fat to me and I just thought maybe I know nothing about good breed examples, my dog now thinks I starve him.


----------



## RutlandH2O (10 March 2012)

Just watched the working group. Love the Newfie. The interview with the owner/handler of the Newfie with Clare Balding, showed the dog's haw. If I were the Clumber owner, I'd be asking some questions. I'm not saying the Newfie should have been disqualified (not one of the at risk dogs?), nor do I feel the Clumber should have been. Perhaps dogs exhibiting at Champ shows should present the show giving club with a certificate of health before entering the ring. If I were the breed judge and had one of my breed winners thrown out before the group judging, I know I'd be quite put out. In becoming a breed judge, I would have thought that each breeds' standards would be studied and understood, while those problems peculiar to the breeds would be scrutinised and assimilated (without stepping into the area of veterinary medicine).


----------



## SusieT (10 March 2012)

Re the light source-I'm assumign they saw enough to disqualify but used the light source to confirm the findings.


----------



## SusannaF (10 March 2012)

Ok, I need help from folk who know their stuff as I haven't got a clue, BUT is the GSD really meant to be so downhill?


----------



## muddygreymare (10 March 2012)

SusannaF said:



			Ok, I need help from folk who know their stuff as I haven't got a clue, BUT is the GSD really meant to be so downhill?
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking the same thing as you, but I don't really know much about the breed. Are they meant to be like that?

I thought Jimmy was gorgeous, I'm really glad he won


----------



## Bosworth (10 March 2012)

i loved that GSD, happy, and knew he had a job to do, really active and engaged paces. And I know nothing about GSD's so could be talking total rubbish.


----------



## blackcob (10 March 2012)

I know bugger all about them but I approved of his pet name.


----------



## SusannaF (11 March 2012)

We need *Cave Canem* in this thread!


----------



## MurphysMinder (11 March 2012)

I was hoping cc would post but in her absence will put in my bit. The Gsd is supposed to have a top line that slopes from wither to tail so yes he is correct he also has a stamp normal hips and elbows, haemophilia clear, DNA tested and top working qualifications. I thought he moved well on the carpet considering at a normal show he would have been gaiting for possibly an hour, last time I saw his handler he was wearing track suit bottoms and running shoes    I loved the newfie so quite happy with result. Did anyone else think the working group judge was very rough with dogs , I did agree with his choices tho picked first 4 in group


----------



## MurphysMinder (11 March 2012)

Can't edit on damn phone brain not working, meant happy with bobtail winning group but also agreeing loved newfie, maybe I should go back to bed


----------



## blackcob (11 March 2012)

He was awfully abrupt with the dogs I thought, some of them backed right off and were not happy with it. 

Loved the husky (obvs ) and what a contrast to the plush, fluffy, even slightly dumpy American dogs last month. 

R is the spit of the Canadian Eskimo Dog with his defunct tail and sloping topline


----------



## blackcob (11 March 2012)

, I think SHWA gave me a wrong 'un. 

Pressed send too soon on phone, also going back to bed!


----------



## MurphysMinder (11 March 2012)

We obviously don't do Sunday mornings BC .  If any judge had tried to look at my dogs teeth like that I would not have been impressed,  I always prefer to show my own dogs teeth and one of the first things you are taught is NOT to cover the dogs nose whilst showing the teeth, he did it several times.
Poor R, he can't help his tail


----------



## RutlandH2O (11 March 2012)

MurphysMinder said:



			I was hoping cc would post but in her absence will put in my bit. The Gsd is supposed to have a top line that slopes from wither to tail so yes he is correct he also has a stamp normal hips and elbows, haemophilia clear, DNA tested and top working qualifications. I thought he moved well on the carpet considering at a normal show he would have been gaiting for possibly an hour, last time I saw his handler he was wearing track suit bottoms and running shoes    I loved the newfie so quite happy with result. Did anyone else think the working group judge was very rough with dogs , I did agree with his choices tho picked first 4 in group

Click to expand...

My OH and I were quite taken aback at the rough handling of the dogs, especially around their faces and heads. The judge may have been told to consider time constraints because of the televised nature of the show, but flashing his hands over the dogs the way he did could have caused some unforeseen reactions. I loved the Newfie!

Was it just me, or did anyone else feel that the dogs in the groups got shortchanged when they were televised? It would have been nice to see each dog's full down and back and circle to the end of the queue. I realise that would have taken several seconds more per dog, but the programme could have dropped several minutes of Ms. Shah's shopping trips.
The coverage of flyball and agility was great. I only wish the conformation ring had as much. It is Crufts Dog Show, after all. Also, why were a few of the exhibits (Russian Black Terrier and another breed) not filmed on the move?


----------



## SusannaF (11 March 2012)

Thank you for chipping in, MurphysMinder! I wonder now if the more level-top-line GSDs I remember from my youth were the ones with shonky hips.

Oh, and woot! My godmother's deerhound, Rollo, came third in his class.


----------



## blackcob (11 March 2012)

MurphysMinder said:



			We obviously don't do Sunday mornings BC

Poor R, he can't help his tail 

Click to expand...

Sadly I had to get up half an hour after that for the Sunday lunchtime shift, absolute nightmare of a day!

Nobody told him it wasn't meant to be curly.  And that he was supposed to have a level topline, not a slopey cripply one. 

The one and only time I've shown a dog I was asked to show her teeth myself. Agree that it was his hands flashing around the head that worried me (and the dogs!), lots of grasping and pinching.


----------



## ester (11 March 2012)

rip the dogue de bordeaux


----------



## mollichop (11 March 2012)

My money's on the Newfie - but think the Norwich might get it. 

Who do you think for BIS?


----------



## mollichop (11 March 2012)

Ooh also love the Borzoi


----------



## Dobiegirl (11 March 2012)

I love the borzoi also, a truly beautiful dog with elegant movement., with the Pom as reserve.


----------



## MurphysMinder (11 March 2012)

I said in another thread I thought BIS might come from the hound group, but not so sure asa don't think Borzoi is glamorous enough, though a lovely mover.  Really can't decide, I actually love the pom's character 

ETS. Yep, love that pom!


----------



## WandaMare (11 March 2012)

The Newfie looked amazing coming into the ring. Don't know how they can pick out a winner, they are all so different. I love that little Pom and the Old English Sheepdog


----------



## Spudlet (11 March 2012)

That Pom's got some personality


----------



## GeeGeeboy (11 March 2012)

Apso or Newfie for me!


----------



## mollichop (11 March 2012)

Lol he's hilarious - has totally won me round!


----------



## Spudlet (11 March 2012)

That Newfie has a lot of slobber to share 

Commentator re the OED - 'their tails would have been docked... He carries it well, it doesn't interrupt his lines at all.' Ok...


----------



## muddygreymare (11 March 2012)

I'm hoping the Newfie or the Pom win, I love both of them but I have a soft spot for Newfoundlands! Also i'd be pleased if the OES won too  He's got a very difficult decision to make!


----------



## muddygreymare (11 March 2012)

Wasn't expecting that! Well done to the Lhasa Apso, am pleased the Newfie got reserve too, he's lovely


----------



## mollichop (11 March 2012)

Didn't see that coming! Yay Newfie got the reserve


----------



## GeeGeeboy (11 March 2012)

Yesssssssss!! Apso's are the best!!!


----------



## MurphysMinder (11 March 2012)

The Lhasa has won a lot of groups and a couple of BIS over the past year or two, so has the form I suppose, whereas some of the other were quite young.


----------



## Dobiegirl (11 March 2012)

Lots of foreign owned dogs winning, anyone else noticed.


----------



## bubbilygum (11 March 2012)

Oh to have a cuddle with that gorgeous Newfie! Beautiful dog.


----------



## Toffee44 (11 March 2012)

Glad the Newfie got reserve. Weirdly my OH didnt like the OES he said his nose wasn't big enough


----------



## EAST KENT (12 March 2012)

Oh the shame of it..apologies for the bull terrier exhibitor looking like a bag lady felt like just cringing in shame.


----------



## Bosworth (12 March 2012)

having been at crufts all day yesterday I have to say that alot of the exhibitors looked like bag ladies and men, they seem to be totally oblivious as to how they themselves looked as their only concern was their dog. But you would think with all the eyes of the dog world on them they would be able to find a comb and some clothes that fit. I spotted a lad in a totally silver suit, an elderly lady wearing a dress in red and some fuschia pink sequinned doc Martins and I thought crimpelene went out in the 70's. People watching at crufts is fantastic fun  Try this site, it will make you feel less ashamed of your bully exhibitor https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dog-Show-Fashion-Police/340757611619


----------



## ester (12 March 2012)

I liked whoever was wearing the bum bag in the best of show, I thought they had gone out some time ago too  I get that you might need a brush with you but am sure there is something more elegant than that!


----------



## Vizslak (12 March 2012)

Lmao, dog shows are hilarious for people watching, those that havnt experienced it are seriously missing out! My friends husband comes up with some peaches of nicknames for people on the local circuit, oddly we always know exactly who he is referring to! Gok Wan would have a field day, dog show fashion police, could be a good money spinner of a programme! 
ETS and I got glared at for suggesting I wasnt going to put my suit on at crufts on friday, I was only wearing a denim skirt, ugg boots and leggings (and a jumper!) I would have looked relatively normal compared to some! I went and got changed anyway!


----------



## mollichop (12 March 2012)

EAST KENT said:



			Oh the shame of it..apologies for the bull terrier exhibitor looking like a bag lady felt like just cringing in shame.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh was that you EK? 

There were some sights, I know the dogs are being judged but I would've thought there was some sort of dress code (similar to lead-rein or in-hand showing classes) 

Think the young lad handling the Saluki took it very seriously with his DJ and red bow tie though  Very smart chap!


----------



## Inthemud (12 March 2012)

Spent all day watching one of the hound rings.

All I will say is "supportive undergarments, often flatter the larger lady...".

Some FAB dogs there .


----------



## Bosworth (12 March 2012)

Inthemud, you are so right, boobs do not sit well with no support at run!


----------



## Tinkerbee (12 March 2012)

Oh my word that Pom was the biggest joker! What a cutie. And OW to the whippet ladies boobs!


----------



## Laafet (12 March 2012)

I was looking at just how many of the handlers were crippled lame, maybe it makes the dogs look sounder (tongue in cheek!)


----------



## EAST KENT (12 March 2012)

mollichop said:



			Ooh was that you EK? 

There were some sights, I know the dogs are being judged but I would've thought there was some sort of dress code (similar to lead-rein or in-hand showing classes) 

Think the young lad handling the Saluki took it very seriously with his DJ and red bow tie though  Very smart chap!
		
Click to expand...

  Definitely not me! Surprised the offending lady was allowed into the big ring for the terrier group.There is no dress code as such,but most people scrub up for the Terrier Group ..at Crufts anyway.This one is a relatively  newer member of our bullie fraternity,her husband though always looks scrubbed up in a decent suit..so  at least he has some idea.They got the BOB last year as well..and he showed the dog ..in his nice suit.


----------



## dressagedreamer (12 March 2012)

I exhibited my borzoi at Crufts on sunday, I have to totally agree with what is being said about exhibitors,  I am one of the few slim healthy fit well dressed,  to many are over weight, badly dressed and as someone said, lame.  It is a joke, my other half just sit there and watch mouth opened that people can take such little care of theirself when the dogs are immaculate!!


About the bulldog and peke, the vets report have not been released yet but the word on the floor is the bulldog have scaring on his eye ...no idea how a judge is suppose to see that, I did not hear anything about the peke but as I said no report as yet so no one knows


----------



## mollichop (13 March 2012)

EAST KENT said:



			Definitely not me! Surprised the offending lady was allowed into the big ring for the terrier group.There is no dress code as such,but most people scrub up for the Terrier Group ..at Crufts anyway.This one is a relatively  newer member of our bullie fraternity,her husband though always looks scrubbed up in a decent suit..so  at least he has some idea.They got the BOB last year as well..and he showed the dog ..in his nice suit.
		
Click to expand...

Oh phew  It was just the way you phrased it made me think it was you! Gorgeous dog though.

Lol dressagedreamer - it's mad isn't it? All that sprucing on the dogs, you'd think they would at least glance in the mirror before they go in - it's not as if they've got to hunt very hard to find a comb


----------



## Spudlet (13 March 2012)

I watched the Philippa Williams gundog demo on YouTube last night. Very good, very inspiring lady! Positively trained Field Trial champions that very obviously love their jobs and their handlers. Definitely worth looking at if anyone is interested! 

I may have to go and swipe her naughty little spangle, what a little charmer, she would get on ever so well with the spud...


----------



## blackcob (13 March 2012)

There are some good videos going up now. Skip the first half of this one if you're only interested in the bitey dogs. 

[youtube]JQX6SZl4ijE[/youtube]


----------



## Zeta (14 March 2012)

The Clumber`s vet certificate was posted on Dog World website.I think it`s a bit odd that although Best of Breed isn`t awarded, the Challenge Certificates still count.


----------



## Tillypup (15 March 2012)

This is what I wore to Crufts last week, apart from the slightly untucked shirt! I don't think that I scrub up too badly, however I have very very minimal dog grooming to worry about!  (I stopped wearing suits when I stopped working in the big smoke and I never intend on wearing one again!)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150580755502587.374555.651202586&type=3&l=cb1d28a6cc

Anyway, never mine me, isn't me dog pretty!!!! LOL!!


----------



## mollichop (15 March 2012)

Very smart Tillypup! She looks like she showed well - love her lone spot on right hand side


----------



## CorvusCorax (15 March 2012)

Gawd you'd love us, trackies and football boots for the breed ring, Real Tree and Muck Boots for trialling   

(My working trials mate was looking at show pics from another club the other night and said 'It's like my Big Fat GSD Wedding', I nearly fell off the chair laughing...)


----------



## Tillypup (15 March 2012)

Thanks! She was a little trooper, she went really well her breeder was very impressed as was I! That spot is actually heart shaped, very cute!!


----------

